# How long does it take for Morio/Superworms to die in the fridge?



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought something labeled as Giant Mealworm but the place I bought them isn't sure whether they're Morio or regular Giant Mealworms and I heard the only way to tell the difference is by putting one in the fridge. If it dies it's a Morio if it doesn't it's a Giant Mealworm, I just wondered if anyone knows how long it would take to die if it was a Morio?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

It should be fairly obvious to tell just by looking at it, if it has black banding and a black tipped tail end its a morio, if its the same colour all over then its a giant mealworm.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I wouldn't go back to that shop again either :crazy:


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> It should be fairly obvious to tell just by looking at it, if it has black banding and a black tipped tail end its a morio, if its the same colour all over then its a giant mealworm.


Seems they're just over enlarged Mealworms then, thanks.



REDDEV1L said:


> I wouldn't go back to that shop again either :crazy:


Yeah, I won't be, lol.


----------

